# Short acting version of Imodium(loperamide?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, i found imodium to be really effective. i was taking 1 each day for about a year and was able to have a reasonably varied diet. i found myself to be close to normal again, or so i thought. however, i soon found myself to be very constipated. it took me a while to realize it, but the imodium was definitely causing it. right now i'm taking the same imodium once every 3 days or so to try and prevent the constipation. because the imodium worked so well for the D, i was wondering if there's a weaker or shorter acting version of imodium i could look into? i'm taking imodium in capsule form so i can't break it in half. i just checked the dosage and each capsule is 2mg. thanks all, appreciate any help.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe i can break the capsule in half. i've never tried though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes.. I break them in half and even quarters. I use a pill cutter I got at the pharmacy.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

with a capsule? if i open it it will all just fall out


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

No I use immodium capsules and you can't cut those as they are full of powder. I remember someone telling me a while back that you can buy immodiums in a tablet form, but they are called something else. Perhaps BQ might be able to help you with the name. You could cut those in half or quarters etc...


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

the tablets aren't available where i am.this sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Get them online maybe??


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

MondayMorning said:


> the tablets aren't available where i am.this sounds like a good idea though.


This might be too much trouble to bother with, but you can always open the capsule, separate the powder and put it in other capsules. You can buy empty capsules at health food stores usually.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes the caplets are available:See this:http://www.homepharmacy.com.au/products/products_view.cfm?ProductID=7270


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

iwillovercome said:


> This might be too much trouble to bother with, but you can always open the capsule, separate the powder and put it in other capsules. You can buy empty capsules at health food stores usually.


ok, thanks. what if i just opened the capsule and drank some of the powder? would that be ok?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

BQ said:


> Yes the caplets are available:See this:http://www.homepharmacy.com.au/products/products_view.cfm?ProductID=7270


thanks, but the govt. insurance only covers the capsules. i don't know why.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

There are sachets available in the UK called Imodium instants,are these the same as just emptying the powder out of the capsules?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm not sure, but that sounds interesting.has anyone tried this? i just want to hear from someone with experience.


----------



## J Beith (Dec 6, 2010)

I use the chewable immodium and i'm sure that you could divide those in half if need be.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Monday it is over the counter here not by Rx.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I have never seen capsules. I only see the pills that you can cut but I am in Canada. Immodium is just a brand name, you might be able to find tablets in the generic form loperamide. You might be able to take just half the capsule content if you ask your pharmacist first. You can just open capsule and take half the content and sprinkle it on applesauce or something but you can double check that with pharmacist.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> I have never seen capsules. I only see the pills that you can cut but I am in Canada. Immodium is just a brand name, you might be able to find tablets in the generic form loperamide. You might be able to take just half the capsule content if you ask your pharmacist first. You can just open capsule and take half the content and sprinkle it on applesauce or something but you can double check that with pharmacist.


yea, i've been doing this recently.i'm not sure how well it works, i get a strong sensation of bloating though. i'm not sure why. could it be because the imodium is more direct this way because the capsule is opened so there's less time?thanks


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried opening the capsules and mixing the powder with a small amount of water but it didnt help me any better.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------

